# Relocation Package survey



## Brigada

I was just wondering how many expats here moved without a relocation package from your employer. Do German companies generally offer some sort of relocation package?


----------



## Bevdeforges

In my experience, it's usually the large multinational companies that spring for a full relocation package - but if an employer is sponsoring your visa application, they probably ought to be helping you with the relocation expenses. Besides the hassle of getting you a work visa, relocation is one of the big inconveniences of hiring someone from overseas. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Marie Benoit

Hi Brigada,

I just joined today, so I am looking forward to becoming part of the discussion.

To your question: I relocated to Germany 1 year ago to take over a job at a mid-sized company (300 employees). They did not provide me with a full relocation package, but financed some of costs like the commission I had to pay to the real estate agent.

Hope this helps,

marie


----------



## Brigada

Thanks for the responses! I've been evaluating job offers from various companies in Germany (mostly large multinational companies). The other potions of the benefits packages appear to be in-line with what I'd expect but the offers had little and no relocation packages associated with them ( mostly I'm looking for household goods shipment assistance). I don't require a company sponsored visa (German spouse), I speak German and my background is technical (engineering) with a few years experience. It's frustrating because even offers here in the US had better relocation packages than in Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're trading on the fact of having a German spouse (i.e. so that you don't need a visa), it's very possible the employers are assuming that you are relocating with your spouse and thus they don't need to offer you a relocation package. It could pay to raise the issue with your potential employers - though you may discover that the assumption that you didn't need a relocation package may have played a role in their decision to make you a job offer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

